# How will this upcoming weather effect fishing?



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Looking at this weekends warming weather, assuming the rivers are fishable with the rain and snowmelt, the water temps are bound to rise. Will the steels still be sitting in slow and deep pools or will they begin to become more active again? I'm not really sure how to fish this winter warm up. Any suggestions? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing. Going to hit the rock for the first time tomorrow (if its fish-able) and try it out.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

The melt is going to raise water levels...if we get all the rain too, then count on rivers being high/blown out for a few days. 

I'd love to fish this weekend, but its not looking good.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

There deff going to be blown out. We should should have a meet n greet at "small creek" I'm sure everybody knows where it is......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Haha ya, ill meet you there!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

jjshbetz11 said:


> There deff going to be blown out. We should should have a meet n greet at "small creek" I'm sure everybody knows where it is......
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Or we could all be an and see how that turns out. LOL

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

every river is blowing out : )

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

They'll start to finish up spawning/start to spawn. Expect to find fish on gravel in shallow tail outs. I hate to say it, but the season is drawing to an end


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yup. I'm re-lining the cat rods right now

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I gotta get my bass/crappie stuff in order at the end up next month. March/April are going to be amazing. My camp ground on mosquito opens soon, hope the water levels are back to normal.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Fishman said:


> They'll start to finish up spawning/start to spawn. Expect to find fish on gravel in shallow tail outs. I hate to say it, but the season is drawing to an end


Yep, only about 16 weeks left.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

There will be melt and runoff , rising rivers , then they will go back down and start to freeze over again. If you time it just right you should get some open water to fish before it ices up again. It ain't over till around March so everybody is just being sarcastic.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Really it's not over till may I have caught them first week of June in deep pools fishing for smallies in the v April is the major spawn depending on our winter 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> Really it's not over till may I have caught them first week of June in deep pools fishing for smallies in the v April is the major spawn depending on our winter
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Really it's not over till may I have caught them first week of June in deep pools fishing for smallies in the v April is the major spawn depending on our winter
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Again + 1

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

All rivers blown out for a 60 degree day tomorrow  that's disappointing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

can and will go any lake or what will help the gas pain. your call
[email protected]


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

Drove my Rocky yesterday morning. Running high, fast and brown


----------

